# Aluminum Hull Repair - Asking for Help



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a 13ft Aluminium Semi V boat in which the keel (the v-shaped strip riveted down the middle-bottom) has cracked, and the boat now leaks. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas to make a repair to this that will last a long time. I have a couple of ideas, but I may be overlooking something obvious. Any thoughts will be welcome.
By the way, can a fiberglass patch be put on this and be expected to stay in place?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

fiberglass will not stick . your best bet would be to have it welded. try a search for "aluminum boat repar" there is a message boerd to search for the best answers. there also is a "small outboard motor" repair message board out there too. some guys are using rhino liner to fix leaky boats too.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

DuckHound
I have a link for you.
http://pagebiz.com/bds/aluminum/repair.html

My old 1968 14 foot Starcraft utility had crack/hole in it's keel. I used J-B Weld to fix it. It's been four years -- still not leaking.
As stated this is an old boat that is beat up pretty good, if it was in better shape I would have had it fixed correctly  welded

JB Weld is a temporary fix at best. But it will work.

JB Weld at http://jbweld.net/products/marine.php


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I think that JannNetcraft has an aluminum repair kit, go to their site and see.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Depending on what part of the keel the crack is in will determine the best method for repair. If it is in an area that is subject to flexing, a permanent repair will require cappint the current keel with another which extends beyond the crack both foward anf rearward. Simple welding of the cracked area will just fatigue and crack again. The overlap method is the best technique for repir of this type no matter where the crack is located.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I always used to use BONDO on mine.
Mix it a bit on the hot side and jamb in as much as you can get it it.
Drill it out some or force it open(from inside the boat) before you mix it and shove it in.
It will stay on, make sure you sand it with course paper(before applying) and feather it out on the inside of the boat.
Sand it out if you want or just paint over it.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I used something similar to bondo, but made for fiberglass. You mix it with a hardener. I filled about 7 bullet holes in one of my first boats. I got it for nothing because of the holes and fixed it real cheap and never had a problem. If I remember I'll look and see what it is called.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Bill, Owen, Ron...

I have a similar (or the same) model of boat to what duckhound is talking about, and a similar problem. I would appreciate if one or more of you guys could take a look and suggest a fix. There is a leak(s), not sure where it is coming from (back end), maybe a gallon or so comes in after 6 or 8 hours on the water.

Rob


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

marine tex is another good "bondo " type of putty to fill it with.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

let me know when you got that boat at the house Rob.
I come over and we take care of it.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Appreciate that....With the baby coming soon and there still being the possibility of significant snowfall, not sure when I will bring the boat home from the office warehouse. I kind of need the boat out of the way with having the plow on the lawn tractor, and, unfortunately, I cannot store the boat outside (I have plans to get around that next winter).

Hey...when's the next fish fry? I discovered a couple bags of crappie in my freezer over the weekend from last summer.


----------

